

Dear Google, Please Force Developers To Follow Android Design Guidelines - rawsyntax1
http://www.finitepost.com/post/29960507414/dear-google-please-force-developers-to-follow-android

======
ivarkotnik
Uh, is it just me or does this seem like much fuzz about nothing?

If I don't like an app for whatever reason, I just find another one which
suits me. No one forces me to use an app I don't want to use.

~~~
freehunter
Also how does the author presume Google forces developers to make apps the way
the author wants them to make apps? As far as I know, the biggest draw of
Android over iOS or Windows Phone is that the market is only curated at the
very most basic level necessary to keep it functioning. Is there an approval
process for Google Play apps before hitting the market? I don't think there
is; if I'm wrong, I'm only slightly wrong.

iOS and Windows Phone are popular among their respective users because of how
well-integrated and tightly controlled the experience is. Android is popular
among its users in no small part because of how unrestrictive the system is:
you can do just about anything. Asking Google to _force_ a design paradigm
would just push Android into competing in the same market as the iPhone. It
would alienate its fans and destroy the biggest reason Android is so popular.

